# 57% in Transaction Fees to buy?



## Griz886 (Mar 31, 2014)

Folks, are the transaction fees really upwards of 57% of the price of the home?
I did some research, and thought I would only need a small amount 1-2% down to be considered "under contract". I'm being asked to make a deposit of almost 50% of the home before I even had the contract accepted.

I've asked for clarification of the amounts before I sign anything.. 

Anyone out there have any input? Thanks!~Terrie Ann


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Unless it's a really low priced home 57% sounds out of line. I could see an unusually high amount for a low cost place. Some fees are fixed and not a percentage. 

I think you said it's a second home. Some of the taxes are higher.


----------



## Griz886 (Mar 31, 2014)

It's a low priced home that needs some renovation.. Ahh, so a 5.000 Euro fee for a home that is less than 20.000 Euros is normal? Jeesh! That's a lot of Euros!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Imposta registro, acquisto casa, aliquota prima casa, Agenzia Entrate, imposta ipotecaria, imposta catastale | Redazione Finanza.com

I don't know if you read Italian but that's a start.

You've got 9% to begin with. Then the notaio doing the legal work. I assume you're paying an agent something. Plus any other dispersal.


----------



## Griz886 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks! I read a little Italian, so I'll open the doc and see what there is. I also have friends here that are from Italy, so they can help me read it. Thank you!! I guess they owner wants almost 50% up front to solidify the contract.. LOL


----------

